# Oracle released VirtualBox 5.0! New features and many improvements.



## MannDude (Jul 10, 2015)

I believe a lot of us probably use VirtualBox at home to test out new distros or run isolated VMs for specific tasks or needs. Well, Oracle has released VirtualBox 5.0!  Now with (easier to use) Headless and Detachable options!

There have been _many_ improvements and even some new features. Take a peak at the official Oracle press-release announcement here: https://www.oracle.com/corporate/pressrelease/oracle-vm-virtualbox-5-070915.html or the more informative release here: https://blogs.oracle.com/virtualization/entry/oracle_vm_virtualbox_5_07


----------



## eva2000 (Jul 10, 2015)

wow thanks for the heads up !

Centmin Mod was developed on Virtualbox hehe


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 10, 2015)

I got all excited, so hit the "check for updates" located in the "Help"-menu:







Oh really?






I guess I'll just download it... ^_^ 

*[EDIT]*

All set:






Thanks for the heads up @MannDude


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 10, 2015)

I was disappointed about the gui, but after looking at the settings of a VM...

Encryption, Video recording, more than one monitor, possibility to alter the menues per VM, heck what a great release.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jul 12, 2015)

Compiling a new kernel because for some odd reason it does not like my current one. Will see if it likes the new one better. Never had this problem with the old releases. Apparently many people have though. Weird, eh what you going to do guess I needed to do something tonight anyways besides building some openvz templates.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 12, 2015)

Any idea on how to get a box to run with a desktop greater than 1024X768? Dynamic scaling just makes it look pixelated and awful. I can't adjust the resolution in the setting either as they're grayed out.

I forget how I used to do this previously....


----------



## heiska (Jul 13, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Any idea on how to get a box to run with a desktop greater than 1024X768? Dynamic scaling just makes it look pixelated and awful. I can't adjust the resolution in the setting either as they're grayed out.
> 
> I forget how I used to do this previously....


Have you installed Virtualbox Guest Additions?


----------



## AuroraZero (Jul 13, 2015)

@MannDude I am not sure on that one maybe you need the closed source guest additions. They are available for Slackware but not sure for other distros.

I am caught in version magic hell now. This is getting a bit ridiculous.


----------

